# Disbudding & Swelling



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Had two kids at the vets this morning who were disbudded (again) as I didn't get them early enough when I did it. Both had whole horn growth, not scurs. They are 2 months old. Wether is a little swollen, but acts fine, but my doeling is very swollen. Face is so swollen that part of the upper eyelid is popping out. She is not a happy camper. I did give them banamine when we got home (noon - 1cc/100 lbs). They are 40 lbs each. I just called the vet and he said to give 2 1/2 cc Nuflor and 1cc dexmethasone.

Just want to check to make sure this is correct. I love the guy, but.......

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I checked dosages on here via different threads and read that Nuflor is 3cc/100 lbs. So I gave her almost 1.5cc, SQ despite the vial saying to give it IM (again, based on info on this site). Gave her the dex. The only thing I'm worried about is, did I read that you shouldn't give dex and banamine together? While I didn't give them together, I did give banamine at about noon. Just gave the dex. Ugh, I hope I didn't screw up. Vet knew I gave banamine earlier today.

Hope someone comments soon.

She is eating fine. Took to the lambar, eating grain and hay, not just nibbling.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I think you are doing ok with the meds. Dex will reduce the swelling.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, thanks, Tim.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I had this happen to three of our kids this year. The vet got too close to the eye is all. If you vet did not give her sleep medicine and she fought him hard, yep it happens. Keep that eye lid moist. Wash it regularly or it will crust and dry . You can put an ointment on it but she will wipe it off so just keep it clean. Two of the three here were disfigured, nice looking bucklings and one doeling. The doeling was not disfigured other than a small burn mark. Suggest to your vet to place a towel or leather scrap over the eyes to prvent it from happening again.
Tam


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Tammy, is the disfigurement permanent?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Both kids acting and looking much better, especially the doeling. The little guy is not quite up to snuff, but he's definitely better. The doeling was ready to butt heads again when I had them out to play. Her face is much less swollen and the eyelid isn't sticking out.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

On the two bucklings it was permanent but not on the doeling.


----------

